# Chunky, Egg-laden females already?



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Got a couple nice S-eye tonight, both unbelievably chunky. At first I thought this was due to a late season "shad feast". However as I went to fillet them I discoverd they were both chock-full of eggs? I read another post from the Erie forum about a Walleye that had eggs already too...What gives?

Do eggs start developing this early for the March/April spawn  I have done a small amount of research and nothing indicates that Walleye/Sauger spawn this late in the season. With the exception of one article that noted Sauger can/will spawn in December. 

Any thoughts? (Corey?)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The last limit of walleye I caught was composed of two males and four females. The females all had eggs but they were far from being completely developed and ready to be expelled. The males all had developing milt sac's but again, they were in the fairly early stages.
What was most surprising was the very small amount of fat in the fish as compared to the quantity present two months ago.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

saw your pics acklac, nice looking fish!

Shortdrift out of curiousity do you prefer fish (walleyes)with fat or not and why? Just curious.

Or are you talking fat fish?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It doesn't matter one way or the other except when it comes to cleaning. The fat slows me down a bit as it tends to fall out of the carcass when I lift it off the board to throw it away. You might call me a neat  freak when it comes to cleaning fish. I bleed all my walleye as soon as I catch them snd that makes cleaning really pleasant except for the fat.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie, Bass, Saugeye/Walleye,.........doesn't matter, They start developing their next seasons' spawn soon after dropping their current load. With Spring spawners the egg sacs will start to be very noticeable by Fall. Shortpants..a "Neat Freak"???????????.......Nah, well,.....maybe..er,,,,yeah definitely!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

K thanks guys...Guess I don't keep enoughy of em to notice when they have/don't have eggs


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I got a few 17" from a local spillway last saturday and both were females and noticed the same thing. They were extremely small in size. This explains why.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Got a couple nice S-eye tonight, both unbelievably chunky. At first I thought this was due to a late season "shad feast". However as I went to fillet them I discoverd they were both chock-full of eggs? I read another post from the Erie forum about a Walleye that had eggs already too...What gives?
> 
> Do eggs start developing this early for the March/April spawn  I have done a small amount of research and nothing indicates that Walleye/Sauger spawn this late in the season. With the exception of one article that noted Sauger can/will spawn in December.
> 
> Any thoughts? (Corey?)


Yes And that is why they are eating so much also. They need the food to support those eggs and milk sac development now. They will feed right up until spawn, Of course when water get colder food will start to get a little scarce. Well at least that is how I remember what happens ??


----------

